
Ask HN: Need an engineering analogy for my book. - fapi1974
Hi everyone - I&#x27;m writing a book on B2B startups.  In it I describe the changing roles of leaders over time, from seed stage to IPO and beyond.  So, as an example, a sales leader goes from being Davy Crockett, out on his own in the wilderness, to Braveheart, leading a small band of guerrilla fighters, to Eisenhower, administering a complex machine.  I&#x27;d like to find a similarly relatable analogy for Engineering leaders.  I think it relates to what they build and how they build it, but I&#x27;m open to alternatives.
======
DrScump
Davy Crockett wasn't "alone in the wilderness"; he ultimately led militia
and,eventually, regulars. A better example would be Dick Proenneke.

Lots of Engineering leaders started from the garage level, e.g. Gates, Jobs
(or Woz), Hewlett and Packard, etc.

